# Beaver Prime?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

When does beaver fur become prime or is it always prime? I heard people trap a lot of beaver in the spring and thought it was a little odd being most other fur at that time of year ain't worth a poop. Just curious.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

think about it... how quick does the water warm up? it stays colder in the water, and as a result the fur stays prime longer, so the beaver and muskrat stay prime longer than other animals.

down here in kansas, they usually don't prime until mid-december as it also takes longer for them to get prime since the water also stays warm longer... kind of a give and take there.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

So when are they no longer prime?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

when the ice starts breaking up or when crossovers start running. They usually start rubbing on the back of the head pretty well. The ice does a number on the fur.

then about the same time is when territorial stuff starts happening and you'll get beaver that have bites all over, you'll get docked for having a bunch of holes.
xdeano


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

we don't have much ice problem down here usually, so we can trap them up until mid-march and still get some good fur. i usually trap beaver until my birthday, which is the 24th. still good fur, but a few will have bite marks. sew them up and they are still pretty decent money, but they do dock a little bit.

cya

:sniper:


----------

